# speaker wire to 3.5 mm plug adapter?



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Anyone know if this exists?

Sorahl


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

sorahl said:


> Anyone know if this exists?
> 
> Sorahl


Not that I'm aware of. However, if you really need to use a 3.5 mm. plug, you could connect the speaker wire to a 1/4" phone plug, and then use a 1/4" phone plug to 3.5 mm. phone plug adapter. Check your local Radio Shack or electronic parts store.


----------

